# Fungal Infection? Is my African Dwarf Frog Okay?



## bettastarter (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey Everyone.

I have attached a picture of my African Dwarf Frog. I got him from PetSmart. I didn't notice at the time but he has a white kind of mark on his nose and above his right eye. I believe it to be some sort of fungal infection - or possibly he was wounded? I know that I should have quarantined him before I put him with the rest of my tank but I don't have an additional tank at the moment. I did not notice until he was in my tank that he had that mark. I also have another larger one who remains hidden the majority of the time, although apart from being shy, he seems fine. I have been hand feeding them and they seem to be becoming more and more active.

His behavior is active and he seems happy.

I have started a cycle of Melafix and Pimafix to help with the healing of wounds, and fighting of bacteria as well as fungus, however I am still unsure if I m going in the right direction.

Tank Stats:
10 Gallon
Ammonia, Nitrate and Nitrates stable and at 0. Ammonia at most at 0.25
Ph: 8 - I know it's a little high but its stable
Weekly 25-30% water changes
Planted Tank 8 Plants - covering the majority of the tank

Tank Mates:
Ghost shrimp - 9
Neon Tetras - 6
Ramshorn Snails - 8 -I know that's quite a lot but they haven't seem to have had a negative impact on my ammonia levels yet and I like them for the algea control.
2 Otos
1 Betta
2 African Dwarf Frogs.

I know that this is on the verge of too many tank mates however it seems to be under control with levels of ammonia and the tank mates seem to coexist happily.

I am just concerned about the frogs health. 

Can anyone diagnose my frog?

Thank you for your help!
BettaStarter


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

hrm it may be hard to get people to help you but perhaps trying in a specific anfibian forum could be more use, anyways I took the liberty of digging up this for you:
http://flippersnfins.yuku.com/topic/993#.UNj1QoZ62So
http://www.herpcenter.com/amphibian-general/22478-african-dwarf-frog-has-fungus.html
http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f72/african-dwarf-frog-fungus-did-i-treat-correctly-12840.html

some posts give nice advice, though I'm no expert, the only anfibious forum I know is* Caudata.org* they are pretty rough to new people (you can try to avoid this by posting every bit of information you can think of, water params, tank size, food, temperature etc.), but, at least they will give some nice information to help you out.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

sorry i can't help with your frog but don't use Melafix and Pimafix if you have betta in the tank. A lot of people on the forum said it harmful to bettas.

I think your tank is really toooo....overstocked. I would do 50% minimum water changes with gravel vacuum. Filter media needs a swish/rinse in old tank water a couple of times a month.Even 2x50 weekly is better since you have so much fish in the tank. 
Fungus on bettas it usually fluffy,white cottony patches. If you frog has fungus then your fish will get it. Usually it will grow fast especially with wormer water. So you need to be ready and have medications in case it is fungus. Also with betta you can treat them with aquarium salt. So if you can have hospital tank for your betta since only bettas most tolerant to salt in higher dosage.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I avoid most medications, especially without a diagnoses, and on any amphibians (plus shrimp, labyrinth-organ fishies, etc) mainly because it can do more harm than good.


What objects do you have in the tank? An overcrowded tank, can have the frog more skittish (during the night especially) and slam into objects, or him moving around the sharp edged interior of some decorations can cause wounds.

A fungal infection there would be other signs; lethargy, discolouration, a fluffy look to the fungus, and sometimes a decreased appetite.

Though you did not have a secondary tank to quarantine, I would recommend next time not getting another fish or water critter until you had a quarantine available. Though it can be tempting to get more, or something like an ADF, it can endanger your entire tank if that one addition has diseases such as fungal diseases, or even ich (which attacks weakened hosts). Columnaris I found in my area is the top problem for people new to aquariums, which usually wipes out most if not all of their critters in their tank if not caught right away - or prevented.

If you have something as simple as a gallon bowl, drum, bucket, or other container 1+ gallons he can be placed in there. I added live plants for the frog's quarantine when I had an ADF, and since they do breathe from the air it is not imperative to have a filter or bubbler, but you could hook one up for an extra measure. Clean, warm water is the best bet right now, and check on your fish often. I check during feeding times... Count the fish, check them over, feed them, watch their behavior. I've learned my fish individually to know when they are feeling "blah".


If he needs medications, I recommend removing him. No need to send the other fish through the same thing if they have not caught it. It could still be as simple as a wound, his body's natural defense trying to fend off infection.


----------

